# weekend football schedule?



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was looking through the schedule this weekend and couldnt find the time for the Vikings game. Does anybody know who they play and at what time? :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Your Mom


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sweet, my mom will beat the queens.

On a side note I hear that they are going to put ads in Job Service for a QB and Coach


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I heard your mom gave birth to the Williams boys, runs a 3.8, and has a career passer rating of 122.3


----------

